# Irish Twins Anyone?



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought I had caught a stomach bug from my niece. Turns out I am pregnant AGAIN. I don't know what my H did to improve his "bad swimmers" but I wish he would stop
My little guy just turned 3 months this past Saturday. I have to get some blood work done but I have taken 3 pregnancy tests so I'm pretty sure the results are accurate. 

Anybody else had kids this close together or observed someone who did? Any tips or advice? Pray for me! 

One of us is getting fixed after this pregnancy. I think we'll draw straws. LOL (to keep from crying)


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

When our son was 4 months old I got pregnant. With twins! So, they aren't Irish Triplets but... he was born March 2, and they were born March 24th of the following year...
It was hard. So very hard. I took care of them, kept the kitchen clean and the laundry done and that was it. For two years. The first three months of the girls' lives I took our son to the babysitter in the morning so I could sleep when they had their morning nap. He didn't like it but it had to be done. Was only about 2 hours a day. 
Now, they're all best friends. They actually formed their own language for a couple months - and I know it was invented by the girls, taught to their older brother and it was so I didn't know what they were talking about. (they were about 2.5 when they did this).
Anyway, they're all grown and best of friends. I survived. And then I had another baby when the girls were almost 3. The joy of having just one baby was a relief.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, congratulations, thefam!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Iris twin twins!! I no longer feel sorry for myself.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My wife is 11 months apart from her sister. Not Irish tho 

They did not get along well at all.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My brother and I are 13 months apart. My sister had two that are 14 months apart. My mom and her sister were 12 months apart.

Just do what you can and the rest can wait. Getting help is almost a given - either a daycare a couple days a week or someone to just come in and help out so you can sleep.

I was a single mom with three kids 4 and under and my parents were a godsend. They'd come and stay with me for a week or so every 4 weeks so that I had a breather.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My advice applies to later years. Try to make sure that not even one of your children is trying to dominate the others. I think a lot of parents, sometimes due to money reasons (2 or more can go more cheaply) but also due to convenience, try to keep their children together in terms of activities and making friends. 

Help your children to lead separate lives; to choose their own interests without ridicule from their siblings. Don't lean on the weakest link just because your other child(ren) simply won't clean up after themselves; turn the TV off; do their share of the chores in the house ........


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My Mum had 4 kids in 5 years. My older brother and I are twins for 10 days every year 

Congratulations


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Fam!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Sound like my sister. Had a lot of issues conceiving, after years though finally conceived their first child. The second one followed soon after (they are about 11 months apart). I don't know whether that is good or bad. I guess on the positive side, you will be out of the diaper / baby phase sooner.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Our boys are 11 months and 1 week apart. We are so glad we have them so close in age. Automatic best friends, clothes get past down really easy, same team in soccer and baseball. They are super close. I think it's great!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

richie33 said:


> Our boys are 11 months and 1 week apart. We are so glad we have them so close in age. Automatic best friends, clothes get past down really easy, same team in soccer and baseball. They are super close. I think it's great!!! Congrats!!!


Ya know, didn't think about that. My sister's boys are always on the same sports teams which is nice where I have to manage two separate teams for my 2 boys (they are 2 yrs apart).


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Ya know, didn't think about that. My sister's boys are always on the same sports teams which is nice where I have to manage two separate teams for my 2 boys (they are 2 yrs apart).


It is way easier. Sometimes the baseball games are 9am up until 5 pm. I wouldn't be too happy going back and forth all day for games. It makes things easier.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

richie33 said:


> It is way easier. Sometimes the baseball games are 9am up until 5 pm. I wouldn't be too happy going back and forth all day for games. It makes things easier.


Even better, 2 boys, 2 soccer games and 2 baseball games each saturday, of which I coach 3 out of the 4 teams. WTF was I thinking lol.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I am one of four. 3 boys then a girl. Let's see, one Phd (sis) one multi master degree (bro 1) one master degree (bro 2) all in hard sience and one BA. All very, very close. Although it was even money through childhood if boy #3 or DD which one would do the other in first. They are actually the closest. She dedicated her thesis to him. 

So chin up, keep things squared up between them and watch a miracle unfold.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

thefam said:


> I thought I had caught a stomach bug from my niece. Turns out I am pregnant AGAIN. I don't know what my H did to improve his "bad swimmers" but I wish he would stop
> My little guy just turned 3 months this past Saturday. I have to get some blood work done but I have taken 3 pregnancy tests so I'm pretty sure the results are accurate.
> 
> Anybody else had kids this close together or observed someone who did? Any tips or advice? Pray for me!
> ...


Oh what an exciting time ! Our 2nd & 3rd were 11 months apart, I was scared at 1st beings I just had a C-section, thinking







, what if this tears me open, I always gain a good 40 lbs. 

But you know what... that pregnancy was as smooth as the one before... and I loved loved loved raising these 2 little guys side by side.. they would steal each others binkys, a little difficult getting the older one off the bottle.. he'd just grab his brothers..... they played together...

I let them go to school according to the proper age, so they were off a year...but they hung with the same group of friends all through Elem/ high school....both drummers in band, side by side in the parades even... There is a special bond.. 

It was interesting, before we had them, we tried for yrs (you know our story).. I went up for prayer (I never do this, have to be on death's door).. but I was feeling desperate, angry at God.. all that.. figured why not !- this wasn't my home church......this couple we never seen before laid their hands on me & my husband....and one of them said.. "I see a double egg"....

My heart leaped.. I wanted so much to believe that...TWINS after all these years!! I am not one who buys into these things -like at all.. Well ...we didn't get twins, but we did get what others term "Irish twins".. so that was kinda cool.. still not sure what to make of that..

Our little boys are all grown up now.. the older a Freshman in college, the other following right behind...joining him next year, same school / soon drumming together again with College Band...both taking Engineering .... 



@richie33 said it was Easier.. I so agree ! With all their activities, youth group.. taking their friends places, parties, even learning to drive around the same time.... Oh my.. it saved so much running, when you think about it...
Plus it's built in entertainment !...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

My son was born 17 months after my DD. I realized I was pregnant on her 1st birthday. We were getting the house ready for the party and I realized I did not have my period in a few months. I was still breast feeding. My GF went and got me a test. I was so mad at myself. I didnt tell my H because I did not know what to do. 

I was so not ready for another child. Motherhood did not come easy to me. My kids barely survived me being their mum. A second child was not in my plans. I was offered a chance to open up a branch in another country. I so wanted that. Being pregnant again was so not me. 

But, I waited and waited. Then, I told my H when I was about 5 months along. I was so unhappy. 

But God has other plans. My son is wonderful and I am so happy I had him. He fills our lives with laughter, joy and a lot of craziness. 

I would have enjoyed that pregnancy if I only knew then, that, it was going to be the last time I was going to be pregnant. 

Enjoy your blessing and then, tie your tubes.:grin2:

Don't make that man look at you again.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Congratulations!

My brother has a son born February, another son born the following March, and a daughter born the February following that. My sister has 6 girls, all a year to a year and a half apart from the previous kid, including one set of twins. My friend, S, has 9...yes, 9, not a typo...kids each born a year from the one previous.

My advice is don't sweat the small stuff, have a sense of humor, routine and discipline are really important, and organization is necessary for sanity.

Oh, and 1/3 the time, they'll play together and keep each other company. 1/3 the time, they will be trying to kill each other. 1/3 the time, they'll be plotting against you.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Taking all of your advice to heart. Thanks for all the encouragement and positive stories!

Questtion: did any of you (or your wives) breastfeed two babies at one time? How did that go? I suppose it would be no different than twins except twins would have started out sharing whereas my 3 month old will be old enough to be jealous.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

thefam said:


> Taking all of your advice to heart. Thanks for all the encouragement and positive stories!
> 
> Questtion: did any of you (or your wives) breastfeed two babies at one time? How did that go? I suppose it would be no different than twins except twins would have started out sharing whereas my 3 month old will be old enough to be jealous.


I breastfed my twins. I could never get the hang of it together so I fed the hungriest one and when she was about halfway done and satiated, I fed the other. She liked it a little more and I gave her more time. I'm not sure it was the best way to go. They BOTH ended up sucking their fingers because I'm sure they didn't get enough nipple time. But, they're still alive and all is good.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi @thefam, 

Be sure both you and your husband guard your marriage by not have time for each other. Years ago in a woman's magazine about an article about children and parents relationships. She stated at one point she stated the single most important relationship in a child's life was the relationship between their parents. Her point was the quality of the parents relationship always directly impacted the parent child relationship. How about sharing a list of actions you and your husband are taking?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a new term for me, Irish Twins. My middle daughters are 10 months 5 days apart. I always tell people not to believe that line about not able to get pregnant while breastfeeding. The younger one was considered 5 weeks early but here score was good, no special treatment. They have an older sister and a younger brother. As far as advice, I also frequently share this history: When they were both toddlers we had a very important (to them) ritual every time I came home from work. I sat in the big chair, and both of them sat in my lap. They were willing to share but they were not going to let the other sister have me alone. I suppose I should thank them for that hour of rest and cuddles every day. It was a good time. BE sure that you fill their love buckets every day.

Considering all they shared they have grown to two very different people. The older is the musician / artist / writer, while the younger was the Electronics Technician. Both excelled the older was student director of High School Musical her Senior Year, the Younger was Head Tech. The younger is taller and very blonde, The older shorter, Fair with brown (tending to red) hair and wears hats. You are not supposed to have favorites, but at the hardest time of my life, while closing the family business, the older was home on Academic probation. For that year she was my side kick. We are closest of all the kids. 

Love my Irish twins.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's what else we did that really worked - we had "kid of the week." this kid got to sit in the front seat of the minivan with me, any time there was an instance of only one kid being able to go or do - kid of the week got the nod. Last bowl of cereal - kid of the week. Couldn't decide on a TV show - kid of the week. 
We had four in 3.5 years... so they were ALL close in age and this helped them all feel special.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Awwwww.....babies!! Congrats!!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

thefam said:


> Taking all of your advice to heart. Thanks for all the encouragement and positive stories!
> 
> Questtion: did any of you (or your wives) breastfeed two babies at one time? How did that go? I suppose it would be no different than twins except twins would have started out sharing whereas my 3 month old will be old enough to be jealous.


Congrats! 

I know a few people who tandem breastfeed, which is tough, but doable, so hopefully your milk doesn't dry up with this pregnancy. Sometimes the hormones from pregnancy can make you dry up. I was still lactating until about 5 weeks ago when I completely dried up with my pregnancy(19 weeks now). The ones who tandem feed will do the football hold for the newborn and then the older one kind of does the same, but more so "gymnurstics". 

I got pregnant when my son was 6 months old and freaked, balling crying, since he had so many health issues and I couldn't handle it. Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying, so I never had any experience with them being super close in age, but you eventually get into a nice routine. The first several months, according to a friend who was trying to talk me through it during my freak out(with 3 under 3), are kind of like survival mode, but then it gets a lot better after that. They are more competitive/jealous since they're close in age, but they also go through steps at a very similar time and typically have the same interests. They'll have a lot of fun together. Partners in crime. 

Enjoy your pregnancy and have hubby get the snip now, that way he'll be cleared by the time baby gets here and you won't have to worry.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> That's a new term for me, Irish Twins. My middle daughters are 10 months 5 days apart. I always tell people not to believe that line about not able to get pregnant while breastfeeding. The younger one was considered 5 weeks early but here score was good, no special treatment. They have an older sister and a younger brother. *As far as advice, I also frequently share this history: When they were both toddlers we had a very important (to them) ritual every time I came home from work. I sat in the big chair, and both of them sat in my lap. They were willing to share but they were not going to let the other sister have me alone. I suppose I should thank them for that hour of rest and cuddles every day. It was a good time. BE sure that you fill their love buckets every day.*
> 
> Considering all they shared they have grown to two very different people. The older is the musician / artist / writer, while the younger was the Electronics Technician. Both excelled the older was student director of High School Musical her Senior Year, the Younger was Head Tech. The younger is taller and very blonde, The older shorter, Fair with brown (tending to red) hair and wears hats. You are not supposed to have favorites, but at the hardest time of my life, while closing the family business, the older was home on Academic probation. For that year she was my side kick. We are closest of all the kids.
> 
> Love my Irish twins.


Aw, very sweet. 

There are 4 kids in my family and as I said all in 5 years so very close in age. One of my most favourite memories is dad coming home from work each day and spending time with us. He would give us piggy back rides and read stories. He used to brush my hair in the evenings, such good memories.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My former father in law had a younger brother who was born the same year as him. They also had a younger brother come along some 15 years later. How's that for out of the ordinary? :surprise:


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

JohnA said:


> Hi @thefam,
> 
> Be sure both you and your husband guard your marriage by not have time for each other. Years ago in a woman's magazine about an article about children and parents relationships. She stated at one point she stated the single most important relationship in a child's life was the relationship between their parents. Her point was the quality of the parents relationship always directly impacted the parent child relationship. *How about sharing a list of actions you and your husband are takin*g?


His job takes him away a LOT. In fact for the last 18 months, he is on a temporary assignment that doesnt end until December. I've been back and forth to that location. So when he is here every moment together is precious. Probably the reason I got pregnant so quick after our son's birth.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I know a few people who tandem breastfeed, which is tough, but doable, so hopefully your milk doesn't dry up with this pregnancy. Sometimes the hormones from pregnancy can make you dry up. I was still lactating until about 5 weeks ago when I completely dried up with my pregnancy(19 weeks now). The ones who tandem feed will do the football hold for the newborn and then the older one kind of does the same, but more so "gymnurstics".
> 
> ...


We had this discussion. He's not getting snipped. Leaving it up to me whether to tie my tubes. But he thinks we can make natural methods work if we are serious about it, with condoms at the outside ends of ovulation. I might get my tubes tied anyway though.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

thefam said:


> We had this discussion. He's not getting snipped. Leaving it up to me whether to tie my tubes. But he thinks we can make natural methods work if we are serious about it, with condoms at the outside ends of ovulation. I might get my tubes tied anyway though.


Why won't he get snipped, his reasoning? It's a lot less invasive, with less risk for him to get snipped than for you to have your tubes tied. 

I would be very hesitant to do natural methods. We did that(nfp) and we ended up with our son. lol. It was fine for us because we wanted kids, but I wouldn't do that if we were done. I ended up ovulating unexpectedly 5 days early, so our "safe" time supposedly far away from ovulation got me pregnant. Many things can change your cycle, so it's a big risk to take. 

After this baby, my husband is getting snipped. I've done my part and he said it's his turn to do something more for our family.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had my tubes clipped at 29 and have never regretted it. It was done laparoscopically and was day surgery then - I imagine they've improved on even more since then!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I had Irish twins. I had surgery that made it very difficult to carry a baby to term. Our first child was born very premature as a result (14 weeks early). We brought her home 4 months after she was born and then a few weeks later I discovered I was pregnant again. Our son was born 6 weeks early. Their birthdays are less than a year apart. It was 18 months from the start of the first pregnancy to the birth of our second.

It's a challenge, to be sure. They are doing things at the same developmental time, but not really. There were challenges re school. I didn't want them in the same class or grade. 

It all worked out fine, though. They are both adults and doing well.

Good luck with yours! It's a lot of work, but you emerge from it eventually, lol.


----------

